# Estator de licuadora



## erinea (Sep 14, 2017)

BUENas AMIGOS

TEMA 1:
tengo un estator de licuadora de 3 velocidades tengo la sospecha de que esta malo 
pero como puedo comprobarlo?
que tecnica o pruebas hay para verificar si funciona?

TEMA 2:
tengo otro licuadora que se le invirtio el sentido de rotacion (nunca se abrio asi que se descarta invercion de cable) que otra cosa podria causar esto?

agradeceria su ayuda saludos ...


----------



## elbardila (Sep 16, 2017)

Saludos.
La manera mas sencilla es probar continuidad con la serie y que no este haciendo contacto con el nucleo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2017)

Si bien eso sirve en parte , no detecta espiras en cortocircuito


----------



## pandacba (Sep 16, 2017)

Comprueba ambas bobinas (suelen estar en serie) dependiendo de donde este el corto(si es que hay un corto) te dara medidas distintas, si el corto es a espira contiguas no podras detectar nada.
Porque sospechas que el estator esta dañado, no gira el motor? si gira y saltan chispas y hace mucho ruido acompañado de fogonazos el problema es el inducido, casi seguro una bobina en corto.
En un motor de este tipo la unica forma que se invierta el giro es que los carbones estan conectados invertidos, no hay otra forma de que gire al  revés


----------



## erinea (Sep 16, 2017)

Del tema 1 tengo solo el estator , no poseo el rotor , solo tengo la sospecha porq lo arrimaron por ahi y mas nunca se toco.
No capte mucho como probarlo , este estator tiene de un lado del cable de alimentacion del otro lado , los tres cables de velocidades.
 Del tema 2 ,bien raro , eso del cambio de cables porq nunca se abrio ni nada , lo que si vi es que los carbones estan muy gastados ,pero eso puede invertir la polaridad ? No creo


----------



## pandacba (Sep 16, 2017)

solamente la inversión de 180º puede provocar la inversión de velocidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2017)

El estator suelto podés desarmarlo y reutilizar el alambre., quizás hasta se pueda rebobinarlo pero cómo transformador toroidal 

Imposible que invierta el giro sin que nadie le haya metido mano


----------



## erinea (Sep 16, 2017)

El estator lo quiero usar ,tal cual como es, por eso quiero saber paso a paso el metodo para probarlo

Ok , sera que lo tocaron y me mintieronya mismo le invierto los cables gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 16, 2017)

Hola, si dices que sólo posees el estator, cómo harás para probarlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2017)

¿ Para que se utiliza un estator solo y cómo está ?


----------



## erinea (Sep 17, 2017)

Ah porq despues buscare uno que le calse, y no puedo hacer alguna medicion o algo para probar si funciona el estator?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 17, 2017)

Hola, podrás comprobar que ambos devanados tengan aproximadamente la misma resistencia. Y que estén aisladas de la armadura. Pero eso no te asegura que haya espiras en cortocircuito. Con la ayuda de un inductometro podrás corroborar algo más. Pero sin rotor... poco sirve...


----------



## erinea (Sep 17, 2017)

Pero algo es algo , gracias por la ayuda


----------

